# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Marly, self-watering planter, MARLY Garden, New York City, New York, USA

## Airicist2

marlygarden.com

youtube.com/channel/UCuCpqVdsvl-jva_JmnPsnQw

vimeo.com/marlygarden

facebook.com/growmarlygarden

linkedin.com/company/marly-garden

instagram.com/marlygarden

Founder and CEO - Alex O'Brien

"Meet Marly" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist2

Meet Marly: the world's first sustainable, self-watering planter for any plant, in any space

Nov 18, 2021

----------

